# ¿Como hacer de 12Volts de un coche una fuente Partida de -12V y +12v?



## R2D2 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Quisiera conectar un filtro de bajos que bajé de aqui y que estoy por terminar. La limitante que se me presenta por el momento, es que necesito voltaje de -15Volts y +15Volts y como sabemos en un coche solo tenemos +12volts y no tenemos voltaje negativo. Ahora, si se pudiera sacar un voltaje partido de 12Volts. Creo que funcionará el aparatito este.

He leído y bajado el diagramita para convertir un voltaje en voltaje partido pero no se si cuando lo aplique a los 12Volts del coche el resultado final sean +6volts y -6volts.

Alguno de ustedes pudiera orientarme al respecto?, la verdad no soy experto, pero hago el intento por aprender cada día.

Gracias de antemano y saludos.
Arturo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2008)

Los esquemas para crear una fuente partida a partir de una simple dan la tensión de entrada / 2 (VCC/2), si entran 12 V, salen +-6 V, si entran 14 V salen +-7 V.

Si indicas cual esquema estas mirando mejor.

También existen formas de conseguir -12V a partir de +12V, habrá que ver si se justifica


----------



## R2D2 (Oct 9, 2008)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Fogonazo.

Adjunto el diagramita del Filtro de Bajos antes descrito, originalmente trabaja con +-15volts, pero por lo que leí en el Datashhet del CI estimo que funcionará con +-12volts. A no ser que tu sabiduría me diga lo contrario.

Como podrás apreciar no habrá mucho consumo de energía porque solo es un PREAmplificador.

Crees que podríamos sacar +-12volts de un coche? o mejor los +-15volts? yo creo que si se pudiera a 1.5amp. estaría SUPER.

Muchas Gracias por tu tiempo.

Arturo.


----------



## tupolev (Oct 9, 2008)

Hola R2D2, mira este enlace.
http://www.futurlec.com/Mini_Power_Dual_12V.shtml

Saludos


----------



## R2D2 (Oct 9, 2008)

Gracias tupolev.

La verdad no sabía que en el mercado vendían estas tarjetas, crees que en México las podré encontrar?
Como la podré pedir?

Si es eso, estoy del otro lado, sino, tambíen podría armarla, tendrás idea de donde poder conseguir el diagrama?

Gracias.
Arturo


----------



## Cacho (Oct 9, 2008)

No sé si te sirva, pero el tl072 puede trabajar con +-6V. Lo único que te va a afectar es la amplitud de la onda de salida. Fijate en el datasheet y si te sirve, no te vuelvas más loco buscando un regulador de +-12.

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2008)

Mira esto

Filtro Pasa-bajos (100Hz) para Sub Woofer de automóvil con etapa mezcladora de canales
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=12610


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 9, 2008)

Te dejo un filtro pasabajos q bajé del foro hace tiempo, utiliza un LM358 q puede alimentarse con 12[V].
En la planilla de excel podés elegir los valores de los componentes para la frecuencia de corte q desees.
Sé q no es la respuesta a tu pregunta pero creo es una alternativa...

Saludos


----------



## R2D2 (Oct 9, 2008)

Muchas Gracias San_Cacho.

He revizado el Datasheet del CI y es igual al que estoy manejando. Inclusive los dos manejan el mismo voltaje de +-15volts.

Te lo agradezco mucho, alguna otra sugerencia?


Arturo


----------



## R2D2 (Oct 9, 2008)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo y MNicolau.

Los voy a probar para evitar la frustración de la fuente partida para el coche.

Les cuento que tal me va.

Saludos.
Arturo


----------



## Cacho (Oct 9, 2008)

Dale para adelante, R2D2.

Calculo que con cualquiera de los circuitos vas a tener buenos resultados.
Los operacionales (en general) tienen un rango de tensiones desde +-4V (o por ahí) a +-18V. A medida que los hacés trabajar con más voltaje aumenta el "headroom", pero no cambia significativamente el resto de los parámetros (salvo el Vmáx de salida).
Lo del "headroom" es algo así como ir a 140Km/h en un Escarabajo o ir a la misma velocidad en una Ferrari. Uno está al límite y la Ferrari va recién en tercera.
La razón para que se estipule el +-15V como alimentación estándar en los A.O. es simplemente que es bastante alto como para tener "headroom" suficiente y tiene un margen hasta los 18V de máxima que soportan.
Por otro lado, los consumos máximos de estos operacionales anda en el orden de los 2,5mA (el TL071) a unos 10mA (los de entrada BJT más hambrientos) por amplificador.
En otras palabras, no te hagas problemas por la corriente. Alcanza con casi cualquier cosa para estos circuitos circuito (eso sí: bien filtrado, más si es para usar en un auto).

Saludos
Cacho


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Oct 9, 2008)

ICL 7660

Carlos daniel


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

R2D2 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Quisiera conectar un filtro de bajos que bajé de aqui y que estoy por terminar. La limitante que se me presenta por el momento, es que necesito voltaje de -15Volts y +15Volts y como sabemos en un coche solo tenemos +12volts y no tenemos voltaje negativo. Ahora, si se pudiera sacar un voltaje partido de 12Volts. Creo que funcionará el aparatito este.
> 
> ...



Esto te puede servir http://www.soloelectronica.net/dcdc2.htm

Saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 9, 2008)

Lo que podes hacer en caso de que no encuentres algun IC de esos es usar un 555 para generar una onda la la cual luego es rectificada por un puente de diodos ultrarapidos ya que este proceso puede producir interferencia de CC lo mejor es hacerlo trabajar a 30Khz o mas de 20Khz en lo posible...Este rectificador tiene ademas una derivacion hacia otro puente que se encargar de generar la tension negativa..Te dejo un diagramas..Este diagrama usa oscilador a transistores para poder poner mas de un transistor en el circuito y si usas un 555 podes usar una configuracion darlington para usar dos transistores...Te dejo un diagrama que diseñe..Todavia no lo probe pero espero que alguien lo haga y nos cuente como le fue y como funciona..

Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 10, 2008)

Cómo andás, R2D2?
Esta mañana, en un rato al cuete que tenía, me puse a jugar con tu circuito. Con +-6V, anda sin problemas.
Mirándolo un poco más en detalle, tiene control de Gain (el potenciómetro de 47k del primer operacional) y de frecuencia de corte (el pote dual de 10k entre el 1er y 2do operacional). Eso te puede servir bastante.
Considerá que al sacarle todos los medios y agudos, la señal te va a quedar bastante débil, así que el Gain viene de maravillas. Sólo como consejo, cambiá el valor de 47k (te da +3dB, máximo) a 500k (+20dB). Con eso vas a tener más que suficiente.
El segundo pote (dual, 10k) lo ajustás al valor que te guste para la frecuencia de corte.

Sólo tres consideraciones: 
1) Este filtro te va a dar la onda invertida, si la querés al derecho, tenés que invertirla de nuevo con un opamp más.
2) Poné un condensador de 10 o 22uf a la salida para desacoplar la continua y poder usar como tierra el chasis del auto, que calculo que es lo que usa el amplificador al que lo vas a conectar.
3) La entrada es Estéreo y la salida es Dual Mono.

Saludos y contá cómo te fue con el filtro.
Cacho


----------



## R2D2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Muchas gracias San_cacho, luciperro, Carlos Daniel y Elis!.

Disculpen la demora de mi respuesta, pero ayer tube muchisimo trabajo y no pude contestar ni tampoco probar nada.

Estoy analizando todas las opciones que me han dado al respecto, y no saben cuanto lo agradezco en verdad.

Por cierto San_cacho, con relación a lo que dices de la profundidad de los bajos cambiando las resistencias por valores diferentes, la verdad es que a mi me gustan los bajos profundos y bien definidos, como podría lograr eso? 
En casa tengo un subwoofer y el ajuste de frecuencia está a 1/4 de vuelta +- del potenciometro. Con lo que me sugieres sonará asi como te digo?

Muchas gracias por su tiempo.

Saludos.
Arturo


----------



## Cacho (Oct 11, 2008)

De nada R2D2.
No entiendo exactamente a qué apunta tu pregunta, pero creo que entiendo más o menos el sentido.
Lo que te sugerí de cambiar el pote de 47k por uno de mayor valor (único cambio que sugerí) es sólo para que le puedas dar mayor amplitud ("volumen") a la onda de graves que saldrá del filtro.
El de 10k dual que tenés después es el que te permite establecer la frecuencia más alta que va a pasar por ese filtro. Las frecuencias por encima de esa se pierden. Ahí, como no estamos buscando una en particular, aplicá tu oído y poné la que más te guste. Para que suenen profundos y bien definidos necesitas una buena caja y un buen woofer. Más importante es la caja... Bien calculada y hecha, con un woofer de media calidad va a sonar muchísimo mejor (en serio) que una mal calculada con el mejor de los woofers.

Con respecto al equipo que tengas en tu casa, no puedo decirte nada porque no lo conozco. Además el pasabajos que estás por construir va en un auto, que tiene una resonancia particular y muy distinta a las de una habitación. Seguramente los parlantes que tenés en tu casa tampoco van a ser los mismos que vas a tener en el auto y las cajas donde van a ir montados serán diferentes también. Todo eso se suma para que te vuelva a dar el mismo consejo: Construí el pasabajos, montá todo y después poné la oreja y ajustá el pote de 10k para que suene a tu gusto. Terminado eso, dale volumen con el otro y no hay más que hacer..

Un saludo
Cacho


----------



## lagos (Oct 21, 2008)

hola todos 
necesito el mismo dato de n2d2, vi el enlace de tupolev
 y es precisamente la idea, pero como

gracias


----------



## R2D2 (Nov 25, 2008)

Gracias San_Cacho

Que tal, de nuevo por aqui. Ha pasado mucho tiempo desde mi ultima respuesta pero la verdad he tenido muchisimo trabajo y apenas estoy terminando de reunir el material requerido. Por cierto. Me comentas que la señal de va a salir INVERTIDA y que necesito voltearla para poder conectarla al chasis por medio de un condensador, como lo conecto? 

Respecto a cambiar la resistencia de 47K por una de 500K es para las 2 resistencias de entrada verdad? o será el potenciometro?

Agradezco muchisimo tu tiempo y en breve estaré comentando como me fué y subiendo fotos de como quedó.

Gracias de Nuevo.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2008)

Cómo estás R2D2, tanto tiempo?

Primero: De nada.

Ahora vamos por las preguntas.

Lo de la señal invertida: Es sólo una descripción. La señal de salida va en contrafase con la de la entrada. Nada más.

Condensador: Eso se hace porque al partir la alimentación, el "0V" de los amplificador operacionales es +6V. Vas a tener tu señal de audio "montada" en 6V de continua. El condensador la "desmonta" y te permite volver a usar el chasis del auto como 0V. Conectá un condensador de 10uf (o un valor similar) y 16V (mínimo, por las dudas) con el positivo hacia la salida del filtro y el negativo hacia la entrada de la potencia. Lista la conexión.

El pote de 500K: La idea es reemplazar el potenciómetro de 47K que existe en el circuito original. Eso es sólo para darte un control de ganancia más grande (+40dB Máx). Es mucho, ya sé. Todo depende de la señal de entrada que tengas. Podés usar uno de 250 o 100K si querés, no hay problemas, sólo vas teniendo menos ganancia. Si le das más y más ganancia girando el potenciómetro, vas a escuchar en algún momento que empieza a sonar mal. Eso quiere decir que está saturando. Solución: Bajá la ganancia girando el pote. Como dato técnico, a un poco menos de 12Vpp de salida del primero empieza a saturar el sistema. Igual, eso es más que suficiente para alimentar cualquier potencia.

Saludos


----------



## R2D2 (Nov 25, 2008)

Muchas Gracias por tu explicación San_Cacho

He tomado nota y compraré el potenciometro de 500k.

Por otra parte te comento que estoy perforando la placa fenólica para armarlo lo antes posible con todas las mejoras sugeridas para subir las fotos y comentar el resultado.

Ahora bien, dejame ver si entendí bien lo del capacitor. Anexo diagrama con el capacitor (segun yo conectado) porfavor corrigeme si en algo tan elemental estoy mal.

Gracias de nuevo.
Saludos[/img]


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2008)

De nada.

El condensador no va como lo dibujaste. Acá te pongo dos posibles configuraciones: En la marcada como 2 van 2 condensadores, uno en cada salida. En la 1, sólo uno. Funcionan las dos, pero te sugiero la 1.

Saludos


----------



## R2D2 (Nov 25, 2008)

Excelente San_Cacho

Una vez mas tu sabiduría me va llevando de la mano, muchas gracias, estoy terminando de perforar mi placa con la integración del Condensador que me indicaste. E incluso la armaré con los valores de las resistencias y del potenciometro recomendado.

Además he adicionado un apagador y un fusible para protegerlo de la corriente, esta noche lo terminaré y mañana lo pruebo con luz, espero mañana mismo poder subir las fotos del proyecto terminado para que lo veas, muchas gracias de nuevo.

Por cierto, sabrás de un AMPLI que funcione bien a 12Volts y otro con 127volts y que sea facil de armar pero que suene EXCELENTE para este propósito?

He visto otros temas y me he encontrado con que hay que hacer bobinas y esas cosas.

Muchas gracias de nuevo por tu tiempo.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 26, 2008)

R2D2 dijo:
			
		

> Una vez mas tu sabiduría me va llevando de la mano


      ¿No será mucho?

Lo del fusible creo que lo tenés entendido al revés: No protege al circuito de una falla en la fuente, sino a la fuente de una falla en el circuito. O a determinadas partes del circuito (las más caras), de fallas en otras. Como sea, este circuito tiene un consumo que, con toda la furia, llegará a 10mA. Es un fusible muy chico el que necesitás, y lo único que se puede quemar es el 072, tan caro como el fusible...
De las modificaciones que decís, sólo te sugerí cambiar un potenciómetro, nada más (y, claro, poner el capacitor). No sé de qué valores de resistencias hablás.

Amplificadores: No sé si hablás de voltajes en alterna o continua, pero con 12V de continua (para el auto, digamos) tenés el TDA1562, que anda muy bien. Da alrededor de 50W. En el foro de amplificador podés encontrarlo y a mucha gente que lo armó. Es un buen integrado (doy fe) y no lleva bobinas.
Lo de los 127V... Ahí sí que no entiendo bien. ¿Tenés un transformador de 90V de alterna? ¿O uno de 45+45?
Un saludo


----------



## R2D2 (Dic 19, 2008)

Que tal a todos.

Lo prometido es deuda. Les presento como quedó el filtro ya armado. Se que no soy un profesional, pero hago lo que puedo.

Les comento que tuve que eliminar el capacitor en la etapa de salida porque de plano ya no tuve señal en mi amplificador.

Por otra parte, cambié las resistencias de 47k por 10k y subió el volúmen. Gracias.

El pote de 50k lo dejé así ya que con uno de mayor rango sentí que se viciaba demasiado y era un poco incomodo ajustarlo.

Las resistencias de 47k que van entre el potenciometro doble y el CI las dejé en su valor original ya que a mi me gustan los bajos profundos y bien definidos y no todo en monton, de todas formas muchas gracias.

El unico inconveniente que he notado es que mete ruido (como si le faltaran filtros) o algo así, alguien podría ayudarme al respecto? Como le podré hacer?

Muchas gracias.
GRACIAS A TODOS EN VERDAD POR SU TIEMPO Y AYUDA.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 19, 2008)

Se ve bien el filtro, felicitaciones.

Lo del ruido puede deberse en gran parte a tener el transformador al lado del circuito. Eso no es muy recomendable.
Si necesitás filtrar más la corriente, simplemente aumentá el valor de los condensadores electrolíticos de la fuente.
También ví un par de ¿reguladores de tensión? Si lo estás alimentando con fuente partida no es necesario el condensador de salida.
Saludos


----------



## R2D2 (Dic 19, 2008)

Muchas gracias San_Cacho.

Como siempre tu ayuda es vital para mi.

los condensadores que se ven despues de los TRS son para el filtro pasabajos. o te refieres a los que rodean al puente rectificador?

Aumentaré el valor de los electrolíticos, alguna sugerencia? puedo poner como 4 o 5 para super aplanar la corriente?

Por cierto, cuando el volúmen lo bajo a menos de la mitád, se vicia como que entra un ruido muy agudo, alguna sugerencia?

Gracias MIL por tu Mega Ayuda


----------



## Cacho (Dic 22, 2008)

De nada, R2D2.
Hagámoslo más simple: Posteá el diagrama de la fuente que estás usando, porque no es fácil entenderla con el circuito ya montado.
Lo del transformador al lado del circuito no es recomendable, te aconsejaría alejarlo del PCB y el ruido debería disminuir (o hasta desaparecer).
Si no te es posible cambiarlo de posición a una más alejada, blindá el circuito y eso va a ayudar (es más simple mover el transformador).

Saludos


----------



## R2D2 (Dic 23, 2008)

Gracias San_Cacho

Aqui está la fuente de poder, actualmente la tengo trabajando con un transformador a 12volts y medio amper.

Espero comentarios.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Dic 23, 2008)

Buenas, ¿cómo andás?.
Te comento que el transformador que estás usando no es muy adecuado para pedirle +-15V, sería más lógico usar dos reguladores de 12V (7812 y 7912). Si le vas a exigir los 15V, reemplazá los condensadores C8 a C11 por valores más grandes. C10 y C11 deberían ser de, digamos, 470uf y C8 y C9 unos 100uf por lo menos.
Si usás valores más altos no hay ningún problema, va a haber un mejor filtrado. 
De todas formas, te recomendaría cambiar el transformador por uno de más voltaje (15+15V) o los reguladores por otros de +12 y -12V. Esa variación de voltaje no va a afectar el funcionamiento del circuito.

Si así funciona aceptablemente, perfecto. Si no, tratá de alejar el transformador del circuito, es una fuente importante de ruido.

Saludos


----------



## R2D2 (Dic 30, 2008)

Que tal San_Cacho

Pues te cuento que el problema del ruido se eliminó correctamente usando unos capacutores mas grandes según lo recomendaste. Muchas Gracias.

Probé cambiando el transformador por uno de 15volts y el funcionamiento fué el mismo, aun así cambiaré los TRS por unos de 12volts para que todo esté uniforme a 12volts. Gracias de nuevo

Mi problema actual es que mientras haya musica filtra sin ningún problema los bajos, aunque si bien es cierto, tengo que mantener el pote de 47k y el de 10k en el nivel Mínimo. ya que de otra forma como que se distorsiona. El caso es que como te comentaba, cauando deja de sonar la música hace ruido (brrrrrrrr) o algo asi, pones música y filtra bien, sabes como podré solucionar ese problemita? Alguna sugerencia?

Creo que todo lo demás va funcionando correctamente.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 30, 2008)

Hola R2D2

Es muy probable que ese ruidito que mencionás sea interferencia que mete el transformador o un bucle de masa.

Si es por el transformador, probá de separarlo y escuchá el resultado. Si tenés el filtro montado en una carcasa metálica, conectala a 0V y eso debería hacer desaparecer el ruido o por lo menos atenuarlo bastante si fuera por interferencias externas.
Si conectás las entradas a masa, en las salidas no tendría que aparecer nada de señal. Si apareciera el mismo ruidito que mencionás, es MUY probable que sea por este transformador.
Como supongo que tenés el filtro conectado a un amplificador, asegurate de estar usando cables mallados en la entrada y la salida para que no capten interferencias, e insisto en alejar el transformador de la circuitería. Si te fijás, está al lado de unas RCA (no sé si son la entrada o la salida) y eso es bastante ruidoso.
Cuando aplicás señal a la entrada, no es que desaparezca el ruido. Simplemente es tapado por el audio. Si el problema se agrava al darle ganancia más alta, está ingresando la interferencia al integrado. De ahí supongo que el transformador está cerca de la entrada.
Por otro lado, no llego a ver bien cómo están conectadas las masas en el impreso, así que no puedo descartar el bucle como fuente de ruido.
Espero que algo de esto solucione tu problema, si posteás el layout de tu PCB va a ser más fácil ver lo del bucle de masa.

Saludos
Cacho


----------



## R2D2 (Dic 30, 2008)

Gracias San_Cacho.

Ya probé alejando el transformador y nada, sigue igual.

Bucle de masa? no entiendo el concepto, podrías explicarme un poco porfavor?

Los RCA que están cerca del Transformador son de Salida. Crees que sea por eso?

Por el momento el Filtro no está montado en Nada. lo tengo encueradito y de ahí conecto todo.

A que te refieres conque contecto las entradas a MASA? 

El layout del PCB? lo que pasa es que simplemente los trazos los hice desde el diagrama original, hay algo que pueda enviarte? te posteo de nueva cuenta la imágen original del diagrama para ver si hay algo que se pudiera hacer.



Gracias por tu tiempo y pasiencia


----------



## Cacho (Dic 30, 2008)

Bueno, si ya probaste lo de separar el transformador, entonces tu ruido son interferencias que capta el circuito. Estoy descartando que sean ruidos de la fuente (adivino nomás). Ponelo en un contenedor metálico y conectá esa carcasa a tierra. La manera más simple es conseguir una lata de conservas (por ejemplo) y calzar el circuito adentro. Es sólo para probar, así que sirve. No te olvides de conectar la lata al 0V del circuito (con unos cocodrilos, por ejemplo) y cerrá el extremo abierto con papel de aluminio. Eso debería servir para comprobar si el ruido viene de ahí. 
Tené cuidado de que no queden en contacto las soldaduras con la chapa (podés envolver el PCB en una bolsa o alguna otra cosa no conductora). Si esto funciona bien, buscá una carcasa más adecuada.

Dicho en un lenguaje no muy técnico, el bucle de masa es una cuestión de conexiones. Si hay más de una manera de que una corriente llegue a tierra, circula (claro) por más de un camino y eso genera ruidos. Eso es mucho más común de ver en los aparatos que consumen bastante corriente, aunque se puede dar en bajos consumos.
Acá  tenés un artículo en Wikipedia que lo explica: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_loop_(electricity)

Con conectar las entradas a masa (masa=tierra=0V) me refiero exactamente a eso. En el circuito vos marcaste las salidas. 
K1 y K2 son las entradas. Esas se conectan a tierra para probar.

Saludos y feliz año.


----------



## R2D2 (Dic 31, 2008)

Muchas gracias San_Cacho.

Ahora entiendo perfectamente lo del Ground loop. Ya leí el artículo. Muchas gracias por tu apoyo.

Voy a poner en marcha las recomendaciones y te notificaré en tanto tenga alguna noticia nueva.

Como siempre te agradezco mucho tu tiempo y pasiencia.

FELIZ AÑO NUEVO! Mis mejores deseos para ti y Toda tu Familia.
Que este año que comienza sea lleno de Luz, Armonía, Amor y sobre todo Salud y Abundancia.
Dios te Bendiga.

Gracias.


----------



## R2D2 (Dic 31, 2008)

Que tal San_Cacho

Te comento que el problema del ruido esta resuelto, lo que hice fué resoldar todos los componentes y revizar las pistas una por una y arreglar las pequeñas imperfecciones. 

Creo que ese era todo el problema, claro que el conocimiento que me has impartido ha sido prncipal precursor en la resolución. Muchas Gracias.

Solo queda un pequeño detalle, fijate que separa correctamente los bajos y cuando no hay musica no hay ruido de ninguna indole. Solo que al estar la musica, de repente como que truena o emite un ruidito al ritmo de la música (este ruido es agudo). Algo asi.

Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 1, 2009)

Y... no... ahora sí que l afalla parece algo más propio de tu equipo que algo general. Habrá que buscarla en el equipo mismo. Podés probar conectando algunos puntos del camino de señal a tierra con un condensador de poco valor (menos de 100nf) y la vas a hacer desaparecer en algún punto (con suerte). Cuando eso pase, ahí está el problema.

Saludos


----------



## R2D2 (Ene 8, 2009)

Que tal San_Cacho.

Te comento que volví a probar con el transformador de 15Volts. y el ruido desapareció por completo, después de varias pruebas me di cuenta que mis capacitores tardaban un poco en llenarse ya que mi eliminador (que yo suponía de 12volts) resultó ser de 6volts y eso generaba un poco de ruido, como si distorsionara, que raro. Lo malo es que aunque la etiqueta decía 12, la realidad era otra, en fin. Osea que por ahí hubiera comenzado, no se porque en las pruebas anteriores no lo había detectado, creo yo que porque en primera no estaba bien filtrado el voltaje y en segunda por los detallitos que presentaban las pistas no? En fin.

Hoy en día lo probaré con un amplificador de coche donde originalmente lo quería instalar, pero también he resuelto hacer uno mejorado para mi oficina y poder disfrutar de buena musica con buenos bajos.

Muchisimas gracias por TODO tu apoyo y tu ayuda!

Lo que ahora me falta es un amplificador monaural para mi filtro, sabrás de alguno que me pueda servir para este caso y que sea facil de armar?

Sabrás tambien de una fuente partida de +-6volts que funcione con 12vdc? (de un coche)
Crees que si alimento el filtro con +-6volts funcione correctamente? me gustaría probar.

Gracias de nuevo y saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Ene 8, 2009)

R2D2 dijo:
			
		

> Que tal San_Cacho.
> 
> 
> Te comento que volví a probar con el transformador de 15Volts. y el ruido desapareció por completo, después de varias pruebas me di cuenta que mis capacitores tardaban un poco en llenarse ya que mi eliminador (que yo suponía de 12volts) resultó ser de 6volts y eso generaba un poco de ruido, como si distorsionara, que raro. Lo malo es que aunque la etiqueta decía 12, la realidad era otra, en fin. Osea que por ahí hubiera comenzado, no se porque en las pruebas anteriores no lo había detectado, creo yo que porque en primera no estaba bien filtrado el voltaje y en segunda por los detallitos que presentaban las pistas no? En fin.
> ...




hola R2D2 podrias por favor suvir el pcb porque yo justamente estaba buscando algo asi de como partir la fuente y me volvi loco para eso pero bue encontre algunas cosas con el SG3525 pero no creo que de mucho resustado hay mucho circuiterio por hay jeje, asi que si no te molestaria suvir el pcb cara cobre y cara componentes me haces un gran favor jeje gracias


----------



## Cacho (Ene 8, 2009)

R2D2 dijo:
			
		

> ... volví a probar con el transformador de 15Volts. y el ruido desapareció por completo...


Puf... Por fin quedó como debía...



			
				R2D2 dijo:
			
		

> ...después de varias pruebas me di cuenta que mis capacitores tardaban un poco en llenarse ya que mi eliminador (que yo suponía de 12volts) resultó ser de 6volts y eso generaba un poco de ruido, como si distorsionara, que raro.


Una pregunta: ¿Qué es un eliminador?
Si el voltaje de alimentación era demasiado bajo, más que distorsión escuchabas la saturación de la onda de salida probablemente.
También es probable que también los reguladores fueran los que te estaban inyectando ruido por trabajar con un voltaje demasiado bajo.



			
				R2D2 dijo:
			
		

> Lo que ahora me falta es un amplificador monaural para mi filtro, sabrás de alguno que me pueda servir para este caso y que sea facil de armar?


Los más simples son los de la línea TDA20XX. No son demasiado potentes en general, pero si son para una oficina...



			
				R2D2 dijo:
			
		

> Sabrás tambien de una fuente partida de +-6volts que funcione con 12vdc? (de un coche)
> Crees que si alimento el filtro con +-6volts funcione correctamente? me gustaría probar.


Debería funcionar sin problemas con +-6V. Para hacer esos +-6V con una batería de auto, sólo necesitás dos resistencias de un valor más o menos alto (digamos 10KΩ o más) y ya está. Un divisor simple. Si lo hacés, no te olvides de poner el condensador a la salida del filtro.

Saludos


----------



## R2D2 (Ene 9, 2009)

Que tal Leop4

Aqui subo el PCB cara cobre y componentes como lo pediste, la verdad espero te funcione como a mi y ojalá no tengas tanto problema como yo.


Saludos


----------



## R2D2 (Ene 9, 2009)

Que tal San_Cacho.

Que bueno que ya quedó, Muchas gracias sin tu ayuda no lo hubiera terminado.

Creo que la palabra "Eliminador" empleada en mi mensaje anterior no fué la adecuada sino mas bien me refería al Transformador (de 127v a 6v x2) Sorry. Ya que el eliminador de voltaje es todo el conjunto del rectificador y los reguladores de voltaje asi como de los capactiores que presisamente hacen que podamos tener el voltaje de +-15v, no? 

Amplificadores TDA20XX? tendrás a la mano un diagramita para fabricar uno? la verdad es que pienso hacer uno medio potente para la oficina y así poder usarlo hasta en mi casa (tu casa, como decimos en México) o en cualquier fiesta casera.

Con respecto al Divisor simple del que hablas (+-6v), podrías postearme un diagramita porfavor?

Como siempre GRACIAS! por tu tiempo y pasiencia.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 9, 2009)

Me parece que estás hablando del *rectificador*, no de un "eliminador".

Los amplificadores con los TDA vienen en los datasheets de cada uno. Los más conocidos son el TDA2005, 2030, 2040 y 2050.
Acá hay un tema entero sobre estos: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24097.html.

Si querés más potencia, pasá a los TDA7293/7294, que son casi iguales salvo por algunas pequeñas variaciones. En la misma familia están los LM3886 y todos sus primos (buscá la línea "Overture" de National Semiconductors).

¿Más potencia? STK4048 y familia. Ahí llegás como a 200W.

¿Más? Ya te vas a los transistores...

Sea como sea, en "Audio, Gran Señal" tenés amplificadores de las potencias que se te ocurran y un montón de explicaciones y gente que los armó y usa.

Por lo del divisor de voltaje:
Sea --www--  una resistencia.

+12V--------------www-------------(.)---------------www------------------0V

Cada una de las resistencias es de 68/100KΩ. Puede ser más, puede ser menos, no es crítico. Lo importante es que sean iguales.
En un extremo va el voltaje positivo, en el otro, 0V (masa o tierra) y el punto central entre paréntesis es precisamente, el punto medio.
Ahora tenés +-6V con respecto a ese punto medio.
Listo el divisor de voltaje.

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Ene 9, 2009)

ya que estoy te paso un pcb que hiso un amigo y anda muy bien aca esta: 
y yo me referia al pcb que hiciste vos que es completamente diferente, ese ya lo tengo.


----------



## leop4 (Ene 10, 2009)

hola a todos les comento que hayer buscando un circuito de doblador de tensión encontre uno muy bueno de 12V o cualquier otro voltage, y no es para nada complicado solo necesitan dos diodos comunes 1n4007 o cualquier diodo de 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 o 6 A y capacitores de 220uF o de mayor capacitancia para utilizarlo en amplificador etc. bueno hayer me decidi a fafricarlo y modificarlo y lo bueno que vi esque te suve los 12V simples a 36.5V obiamente no modifica el amperaje, tendrias 35 o 36V 1A o sino 17.5+17.5V lo justo para alimentar a un pre con tl072, de donde sacaron que se parte en 6+6?. es todo verso eso el doblador lo que hace es modificar el voltage sin tocar el amperaje y asi tener 12+12 o 18+18V 1A jeje.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 10, 2009)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos les comento que hayer buscando un circuito de doblador de tensión...
> 
> ...de donde sacaron que se parte en 6+6?. es todo verso eso el doblador lo que hace es modificar el voltage sin tocar el amperaje y asi tener 12+12 o 18+18V 1A jeje.



Y también hay triplicadores, y cuadruplicadores de tensión. Y se pueden lograr multiplicadores más altos todavía.
Pero... 
1) Sólo funcionan si la entrada es de corriente alterna. NO ANDAN con corriente continua (olvidate de hacerlo funcionar con la batería de un auto).
2) NO MANTIENEn el amperaje. Si duplicás el voltaje (en castellano es con J, en inglés se escribe con G), la corriente disponible  disponible cae a la mitad.
3) Con un DIVISOR (no un doblador) de voltaje (que SI anda en corriente continua) obtenés +-6V desde 12V. Simplemente lo que hace es correr el punto de referencia 6V.

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Ene 10, 2009)

si ya me habia dado cuenta jeje. pero de todos modos sirve igual porque yo tengo un transformador de 36V simples y lo puedo partir para utilizarlo en cualquier amplificador con fuente partida no?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 10, 2009)

Podés, y vas a tener +-25V para alimentar tu amplificador, pero tené en cuenta que la salida del amplificador va a estar corrida 25V con respecto al 0V original. Tenés que eliminar la continua con un capacitor. 
Con eso en mente, hacé el circuito nomás.

Si ponés dos rectificadores de media onda (como los del esquema que posteaste antes) vas a tener +-50, pero necesitarás unos enormes capacitores para rectificarla, más grandes de lo acostumbrado.
La ventaja es que ahora el cero es el mismo que antes.

Saludso


----------



## leop4 (Ene 11, 2009)

queres decir que tengo que ponerles  unos 10.000uFx63V?. x2 o 4 capacitores en paralelo?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 11, 2009)

Yo no puse números...
Lo único que hice fue ponerte sobre aviso de que ibas a tener una respuesta distinta con ese circuito.
Acá podés ver los gráficos de las ondas resultantes de un puente rectificador de onda completa y de uno de media onda.
Y acá tenés el funcionamiento de los condensadores con un puente rectificador de onda completa. Podés ver cómo es esto del rizado (ripple en inglés) y vas a notar que en los de media onda hay mayor tiempo de descarga de los condensadores, y por eso tienen que ser más grandes para mantener los rizados en los valores que buscás.
¿Qué tamaño de condensadores? Hay que calcularlos. Ahí también están las fórmulas (para onda completa).
Si te dan ganas, recorré esa página, que está llena de datos interesantes.
Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Ene 12, 2009)

que bueno, gracias San_Cacho


----------



## FBustos (Ene 15, 2009)

hola, talvez esto te pueda servir...

Hoja de datos: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS011475.PDF

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 15, 2009)

Muy lindo el integrado este.
No lo conocía, voy a investigarlo un poco. Gracias por el dato.


----------



## FBustos (Ene 15, 2009)

Yo lo vi en la revista elektor anoche (el CD del año 95)..
Si quieren puedo agregar la información en ingles que está adjunta al circuito.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 16, 2009)

Agregá nomás. Cuanto más haya, mejor.
Estuve leyendo el datasheet y parece interesante. Ahora me voy a dormir y mañana me fijo bien.


----------



## FBustos (Ene 16, 2009)

Traducción por mi (hay cosas que no se que son y las deje tal cual)...:

Muchos Circuitos de Audio necesitan alimentacion de +-12V.
Si se quiere montar un circuito en un auto, los -12V tienen que ser derivados de los +12V de la bateria del auto. Esto se puede lograr con buenos resultados por medio de una Fuente Conmutada, pero se agregan muchos componentes.
Cuando se requiere harta potencia, normalmente se agregan inductores al circuito; esas fuentes SMPS son a veces complejas; La fuente propuesta proporciona 100mA o hasta 300mA si el rizado de 50mV es aceptable.
Si es necesario, el rizado puede contrarrestarse asignandole un valor alto a C2.

- La fuente está basada en un Semiconductor de National (LM2575), desarrollado especialmente para este propósito.
En el integrado, un "ransistor switching entre Vin y Vout abre y cierra a una frecuencia de 50KHz, esto provoca una serie de pulsos de corriente a travéz de L1.

- En cada corte de corriente, un contador e.m.f es usado para carcar C2 por medio de D1.
Cuando el potencial conseguido excede los -12V en el capacitor, el factor "duty" del transistor switching es adaptado de tal forma que el voltaje de salida es estabilizado.

- Un problema frecuente con este tipo de circuitos, es la disponibilidad de un inductor adecuado.

- En el presente circuito se debe usar una inductancia de 100uH y debe soportar mas de 1A (>=1A).
Desafortunadamente los tipos comerciales no son fáciles de conseguir, pero una buena alternativa es un choke del tipo SFT12-50 de TDK. Este tipo de inductor usualmente tiene una inductancia de 50-150uH y maneja 1-2A.

- El D1 debe ser del tipo de diodos rápidos y poder manejar mas de 1A; los diodos estandard 1N4002 son muy lentos y no sirven.

- Un punto importante a ser observado es que todas las conexiónes a tierra son llevadas a "common ground", lo mismo se aplica para las conexiónes a la línea de -12V.
Finalmente, el puente entre el pin 3 y los -12V debe ser lo mas corto posible.

Espero que se entienda mi traducción.
Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Ene 16, 2009)

taria bueno que subas el circuito deve ser algo como esto http://www.futurlec.com/Mini_Power_Dual_12V.shtml fujate si lo encontras deve ser de gran ayuda. gracias por la traduccion.


----------



## FBustos (Ene 16, 2009)

el circuito ya lo subi :S.


saludos


----------



## leop4 (Ene 16, 2009)

si pero esta como cortado y aparte hay entran 12V y masa y salen -12V y masa. de donde saco los +12? de la entrada?


----------



## FBustos (Ene 16, 2009)

falta solo una linea(la que cierra el rectangulo del ic.. nada especial)

supongo que los +12V se sacan de la entrada...el ic solo te da el -12V.

Saludos , espero que haya quedado mas claro.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 16, 2009)

Si, los 12V se sacan de la entrada y los -12V son los que te entrega el integrado.
Eso sí: está pensado para dar hasta unos 300mA. Con suerte, 500mA.
Esto quiere decir que para un amplificador no va a servir, pero sí para ecualizadores, preamplificador y esas etapas previas. A la hora de pedir potencia, de la fuente switching no te escapás (o de algún integrado como el TDA1562).

Saludos y (de nuevo) muy interesante el regulador este.


----------



## leop4 (Ene 20, 2009)

San_Cacho mira lo que encontre coloco esto en el auto + el doblador y listo no? que decis? http://www.marcelolorenzati.com.ar/contenido/electronica/Circuitos/Alimentacion/Conversor DC AC.GIF


----------



## Cacho (Ene 20, 2009)

Podés poner eso, pero no termino de entender qué es exactamente lo que querés lograr.
¿Qué voltajes y corrientes estás buscando y partiendo de qué voltajes? ¿Tu fuente es una batería?


----------



## leop4 (Ene 20, 2009)

quiero colocar un pre con tl072 con un amplificador tda7375 en el auto y asi tener un control de tonos de alta calidad entendes?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 20, 2009)

Ok...
Ahora sí. Para el pre podés usar directamente un divisor de voltaje y alimentarlo con +-6V (los 072 funcionan con ese voltaje), pasar la señal por un condensador antes de meterla al amplificador y el TDA no necesita fuente partida, así que se conecta derecho a la batería.

Si querés alimentar el pre con +-12V, usá el 2575 para la fuente, y después conectá el TDA a los 12V de la batería.
No hace falta ningún generador de alterna.

Saludos


----------



## mufo (Feb 20, 2010)

cacho, yo tambien necesito ayuda para alimentar un tl072 pero ojala con +12/-12.


> Si querés alimentar el pre con +-12V, usá el 2575 para la fuente, y después conectá el TDA a los 12V de la batería.


recien estoy partiendo con esto de la electronica y no entendí eso que dijiste antes,
podrías ayudarme con la fuente por favor?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2010)

Como el 2575 es muy limitado en corriente, mejor usarlo para alimentar al preamplificador ("eso" que usa los TL072) que va a consumir poco, y usar la batería para alimentar el amplificador (en este caso, hecho con un integrado de la familia TDA, el TDA7375) que va a consumir corriente en forma. Aclaro que el amplificador se alimenta con una fuente simple.

Saludos


----------



## mufo (Feb 22, 2010)

de hecho eso quiero hacer, un pre con tl072 (proyecto 88 de elliot)
de la bateria saco los +12 y del 2575 saco los -12... hasta ahi todo bien
mi duda
el amperaje que le entrega la bateria y el que entrega el 2575 deberia ser el mismo?
osea por logica pienso que deberia ser asi
otra cosa
el data del lm2575 trae mil versiones y mil esquemas
cual uso?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2010)

mufo dijo:


> el amperaje que le entrega la bateria y el que entrega el 2575 deberia ser el mismo?


El circuito tomará la corriente que necesite de cada rama, y es esperable que no pase de los 100mA. No hay más vueltas que darle.
La batería *puede* entregar muchísima más corriente que el 2575, si eso es lo que te preocupa, pero no va a haber ningún desbalance con eso.



mufo dijo:


> otra cosa el data del lm2575 trae mil versiones y mil esquemas
> cual uso?


El que mejor se adapte a tus necesidades. Buscá uno que entregue corriente suficiente como para tu preamplificador y un poco más como para que no trabaje demasiado al límite.

Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 23, 2010)

por aqui te dejo un aporte espero que te ayude es de un filtro de dos vias, echale una revisada al circuito de la fuente. suerte


----------



## mufo (Feb 23, 2010)

muchas muchas gracias


----------



## mufo (Feb 24, 2010)

cacho... me dijiste que el ci tomara la corriente que necesite... eso pasa con todos los transformadores?
me explico, si tengo uno de +15 0 -15 de 2 amper
quiere decir que le va a entregar 2 amper o que puede entregar hasta 2 amper maximo
perdon por preguntar tanto, asi se aprende


----------



## Cacho (Feb 24, 2010)

mufo dijo:


> *quiere decir* que le va a entregar 2 amper o *que puede entregar hasta 2 amper maximo...*


Leé sólo las negritas 


El voltaje es como la presión del agua. Si hay demasiada (o demasiado voltaje) la cosa se pone fea.
La corriente circula como el agua. Si tiene por dónde/cómo hacerlo, circula, si no, no.

Saludos


----------



## mufo (Feb 24, 2010)

grande cacho, gracias nuevamente
de verdad eres muy buena persona
siempre ayudando
un 10
saludos


----------

